# Fish prices?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

I read some statistics from EU over that prices in the different countries. Czprus win in 1 category. Fish. Fishprices in Cyprus are the highest in EU. Why is it like that?? Cyprus is an island in the mediterrainan see...

Price-index is 134 where 100 is the normprice 

Anders


----------



## Narolines (Dec 28, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> I read some statistics from EU over that prices in the different countries. Czprus win in 1 category. Fish. Fishprices in Cyprus are the highest in EU. Why is it like that?? Cyprus is an island in the mediterrainan see...
> 
> Price-index is 134 where 100 is the normprice
> 
> Anders


I don't quite see how you can generalise with fish prices - some fish is expensive and some very affordable, depending on where it was caught, how far it has travelled and whether it is farmed or wild; and that is true of the vast majority of countries - locally caught species will almost always be cheaper than imported ones. What a lot of these EU-wide surveys don't take into account is the fact that if you buy local produce and adopt the local shopping habits you will frequently find things much cheaper than surveys would suggest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Narolines said:


> I don't quite see how you can generalise with fish prices - some fish is expensive and some very affordable, depending on where it was caught, how far it has travelled and whether it is farmed or wild; and that is true of the vast majority of countries - locally caught species will almost always be cheaper than imported ones. What a lot of these EU-wide surveys don't take into account is the fact that if you buy local produce and adopt the local shopping habits you will frequently find things much cheaper than surveys would suggest.


But this should apply on all countries making the survey correct anyway. Still I cant understand why fish-prices in Cyprus is double the prices in countries that have no sea contact

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> But this should apply on all countries making the survey correct anyway. Still I cant understand why fish-prices in Cyprus is double the prices in countries that have no sea contact
> 
> Anders


I used to wonder the same thing when holidaying on Greek islands.

But it's also of note that people only question why prices are higher somewhere. Noone ever questions why pork should be so cheap in Cyprus when it costs a lot more elsewhere! 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I used to wonder the same thing when holidaying on Greek islands.
> 
> But it's also of note that people only question why prices are higher somewhere. Noone ever questions why pork should be so cheap in Cyprus when it costs a lot more elsewhere!
> 
> Pete


Ofc its so.

Even if pork is much more expensive in Cyprus then here in Germany:clap2:

But as long as the first class climate is almost free nothing can beat Cyprus

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Cod, chips and mushy peas 4.95 yesterday at the Welcome Inn, thank you to the young man who mentioned this to my wife a week ago last Thursday.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Perhaps this piece of stupidity indicates why fish prices are so high!!!

BBC News - Japan bluefin tuna fetches record $1.7m

Pete


----------



## inthepit (Jun 3, 2012)

yes you're right it should be cheaper considering its an island


Vegaanders said:


> I read some statistics from EU over that prices in the different countries. Czprus win in 1 category. Fish. Fishprices in Cyprus are the highest in EU. Why is it like that?? Cyprus is an island in the mediterrainan see...
> 
> Price-index is 134 where 100 is the normprice
> 
> Anders


----------



## inthepit (Jun 3, 2012)

so fish is 34 percent more expensive there. that's sad then


Vegaanders said:


> I read some statistics from EU over that prices in the different countries. Czprus win in 1 category. Fish. Fishprices in Cyprus are the highest in EU. Why is it like that?? Cyprus is an island in the mediterrainan see...
> 
> Price-index is 134 where 100 is the normprice
> 
> Anders


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

As far as I can tell very little of the fish in store is local, the white pengasious fillets are from vietnamn and the salmon is from somewhere up north. So the question isn't "why is fish so expensive?" but rather "why are there not more local fish?" or "Why does imported food cost so much in Cyprus?"


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

RonJeremy said:


> As far as I can tell very little of the fish in store is local, the white pengasious fillets are from vietnamn and the salmon is from somewhere up north. So the question isn't "why is fish so expensive?" but rather "why are there not more local fish?" or "Why does imported food cost so much in Cyprus?"


You are right ofc. It would be interesting to know why the imported goods cost much more in Cyprus. Transport costs cant be the answer.

Anders


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

Importing goods costs higher because in Cyprus it's completely controlled by the mafia. Shipping by boat has always been the easiest for the mafia to control (that's how USA's italian mafia got started, by sabotaging ships that didn't pay protection).


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

RonJeremy said:


> Importing goods costs higher because in Cyprus it's completely controlled by the mafia. Shipping by boat has always been the easiest for the mafia to control (that's how USA's italian mafia got started, by sabotaging ships that didn't pay protection).


Dont think its that easy. We have some ideas of what to import to Cyprus when we now finally move and the transport cost is not really a problem. F ex 2 pallets from Frankfurt, Germany tom Paphos cost 365 euro including documents and that is very cheap. I have looked at different electronic stuff also, one of them surveillance cameras. Buy here and bring or buy in Cyprus. The ones I have found was double priced in Cyprus compared to Germany, for the same brand and model. The reason I cant figure out

Anders


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

So you're asking why prices are high while shipping is low, but so far you're the only person I've heard say that shipping is cheap, and you have not even tried it yet.

Personally when I had my stuff sent here it was ridiculously expensive and everything I owned was smashed into pieces. When I sent the UK firm the photos for my warranty claim they almost thought I was kidding as some of the damage doesn't even make sense to me to this day. One item in particular could only have been damaged if it perhaps had a free fall from 20 meter height.

My second attempt at shipping was a computer monitor, which every shop asked for like 50 euro for shipping, saying that's simply how much it cost to ship to Cyprus. Eventually I found one for cheaper but the delivery took over a month to occur (despite being dispatched the first day). When something is that slow it's usually due to a monopoly, in this case that if you open your own boat shipping you might find yourself at the bottom of the sea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2013)

RonJeremy said:


> So you're asking why prices are high while shipping is low, but so far you're the only person I've heard say that shipping is cheap, and you have not even tried it yet.
> 
> Personally when I had my stuff sent here it was ridiculously expensive and everything I owned was smashed into pieces. When I sent the UK firm the photos for my warranty claim they almost thought I was kidding as some of the damage doesn't even make sense to me to this day. One item in particular could only have been damaged if it perhaps had a free fall from 20 meter height.
> 
> My second attempt at shipping was a computer monitor, which every shop asked for like 50 euro for shipping, saying that's simply how much it cost to ship to Cyprus. Eventually I found one for cheaper but the delivery took over a month to occur (despite being dispatched the first day). When something is that slow it's usually due to a monopoly, in this case that if you open your own boat shipping you might find yourself at the bottom of the sea.


I don't know about shipping prices from Sweden even if I am Swede but at least here from Germany it is cheap. DHL here charge the same price to Cyprus as to other countries inside EU. 30 kilo cost 42 euro and 5 kilo cost 15 euro, for me that is cheap.

It means that I can ship 20 security cameras for 42 Euro. Cameras that cost 160 euro in Germany but 315 euro in Cyprus. So transport price can't be the reason.

Moving is another matter, our container will cost about 4200 euro plus VAT including packing and unpacking. The company did not want to insure the goods if they did not pack it themselves. I think from UK moving is cheaper.

Anders


----------



## Sequence (Apr 23, 2010)

The price of everything seems to have shot up since Cyprus entered the EU, I wish they didn't...


----------

